# Ryobi opinions....



## MatthewZS (Dec 7, 2010)

So I've got some home depot gift cards and I'm curious what people think of the quality of some of ryobi's stuff?  Namely their drill press, but I'm vaguely eyeballing their 10" bandsaw as well as other stuff.  I've used their cordless drills  and sawsalls and the like for general housekeeping with no trouble, but penmaking is going to need an extra bit of precision and I'm curious what sort of experience people have had with it?


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 7, 2010)

I have never used Ryobi for any benchtop machinery.  But having looked at their stuff, I'd say stay away.  Better to save up for longer and get something of quality.  The Rigid DP and BS look to be excellent, however.


----------



## dgscott (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the Ryobi 10" drill press, and have been using it without difficulty drilling and trimming blanks for four years. Not what I would call a precision machine, but certainly does whatever I ask it to do without grousing. If you want to drill blanks with precision, do it on the lathe.
Doug


----------



## jimbob91577 (Dec 7, 2010)

*My two bits*

I have a Ryobi Drill Press and a little benchtop Bandsaw.  I also have a compound miter saw too.

I replaced the bandsaw with a floor model Shop Fox bandsaw about 2 years ago.  The Benchtop saw is NOT accurate, but if you're using it to do simple things like halving pen blanks and such, you will be fine.  Don't expect to do precise segmenting with it.

The Drill Press is okay as well.  The table is held onto the pillar with a screw that is supposed to provide enough compression to keep it from wiggling.  This doesn't work.  The chuck head on the drill press wiggles slightly too (about 1/8").  This sometimes causes the drill bit to exit a blank slightly off center from where it entered the blank.  This problem isn't too irritating for me, but would be for someone trying to drill out precision blanks. (edit: Ditto what Doug says above)


----------



## Wildman (Dec 7, 2010)

I would try and steer you to Rigid 14" bandsaw over any 10" bandsaw at HD.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a small Ryobi bench top drill press that is about 17 years old.  I do not use it for pen making.  It is not that I can, I just have two floor models that have a larger quill travel which makes my life easier.  With that being said, Ryobi is not the same as they were 17 years ago, for that matter neither are most companies.  As for the band saw, I had a Delta 10" a few years ago.  I hated that thing.  I don't want to rant but we all know you get what you pay for.  My HF preasure pot is proof of that.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't know about their drill press.
I've got a Ryobi bandsaw.  I assume as with any other brand, you will need to make some adjustments to it first.  Don't expect it to be great right out of the box.  Once you adjust the rollers and tension, it should make a good saw for you.  I haven't had any issues with mine yet except for it struggling to cut thick hardwoods.  BUT, I also think I was using a fine blade when I should have been using a "course" one.
I also have a Ryobi table saw.  I'd say it's average.  I doesn't have some of the nice features that I see on other saws, but for me, it's not that important.  I got it because it was cheap and at the time, I didn't know what to look for in a table saw.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 7, 2010)

As others have said, get the Rigid tools. Ryobi stationary tools are quite a bit less than impressive. I had a Ryobi jobsite saw for exactly one week. Hated that little screecher. The bandsaws look like poorly made toys. Don't know about the drill press, but looking at the other tools I'll stick with my crappy HF drill press.


----------



## aggromere (Dec 7, 2010)

When I first started I bought a ryobi bench top laser guided drill press, the big one.  It broke after about a year and I have been drilling on the lathe every since, thanks to Butch.  I have the ryobi 10 inch band saw and it has been relegated to the occassional cut off of a short piece from a really long piece.  Nothing exact about it, at least for me.

However, I do have a ryobi battery hand drill and all their battery yard tools and love them.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 7, 2010)

For cordless tools Ryobi is a great company , I have the whole set , even the fan !!! The cordless circular saw is amazing for a small saw . As far as the bench tools , the drill press makes a wonderful buffing machine but as a drill press it leaves allot to be desired . The laser guide never really worked right then one day it just stopped working , the wiring went bad . It comes with a very flimsy table that flexes with very little pressure which makes drilling a straight hole imposable . I made a new table from some 14 layer birch plywood so I could use the Rockler Drill vise/pen press (another waste of money) , there wasn't enough room between the quill and the table for the vice to hold a blank with a drill bit in the chuck and it has a very short stroke .
I can't say anything about the bench top band saw but if it's anything like the drill press save your money for something better .


----------



## spnemo (Dec 7, 2010)

Ryobi make great cordless tools, but the rest are junk (with the exception of the miter saw which is just okay).  I was given several new ryobi stand tools and I ended up replacing every one of them.  I don't recommend it, but if you must buy large tools from Home Depot, then stick with Rigid.  Their quality is far better than Ryobi.


----------



## Everett (Dec 7, 2010)

*ryobi 10 in band saw*

I see everyone is talking about the drill press and no one is really answering the question. I own the 10 in band saw. For the money it is right. However do not expect home depot to carry any blades for this machine. They do not stock them and when you try to talk to someone in the department to order them good luck with also. Didn't work out well at all. When i contacted ryobi about this they told my to order them thru my local home depot store. I refuse to do any more business with home depot or ryobi. I now special order my band saw blades for the ryobi from a company in Connecticut.


----------



## intillzah (Dec 8, 2010)

I still gets me how everyone on this site slams Ryobi tools really hard here, a lot.  They are what they are, they are kinda light duty and need some tuning, (I got the band saw to working a lot better after working with it).  But for the money, they are acceptable.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a Ryobi BT3100 Tablesaw and love it. Wouldn't replace it with any American style saw under $1000 and will likely replace with a Euro style saw when the time comes. This is b far the best tablesaw for under $600 (now only sold through Sears as the 21829 with a mobile base.)

I also have one of their drill presses. It does the job and I haven't had any complaints about it. average run out on the quill.average construction and I think my daughter paid $80 for it when she gave it to me 10 years ago. This is the model before the laser. The table on it doesn't flex that I've noticed. Mainly used for assembling pens now, but I have started using it to drill through glass.

I think I had the bandsaw also. I replaced it with a 12" Hitachi, but as I recall it wasn't a bad saw, just small and needed a good blade like any other.

Love their 18v tools too.


----------



## turner.curtis (Dec 8, 2010)

I have the Ryobi 12" DP and the 10" Bandsaw. Both are ok. They are not stellar pieces that I would be writing a review of, but for the money and availability for me they get the job done. The DP has a lot less run out than the old Harbor Freight DP I picked up years back and having the manual variable speed lever is much nicer than moving the belt.

As for the bandsaw, after a little tuning, and making up a new blade guide for the bottom, I find it works and tracks fair. Overall it is all perspective right? For me it fit my budget, I could get it locally, and is a heck of a lot easier for me to track straighter than a jigsaw.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Dec 8, 2010)

Everett said:


> I see everyone is talking about the drill press and no one is really answering the question. I own the 10 in band saw. For the money it is right. However do not expect home depot to carry any blades for this machine. They do not stock them and when you try to talk to someone in the department to order them good luck with also. Didn't work out well at all. When i contacted ryobi about this they told my to order them thru my local home depot store. I refuse to do any more business with home depot or ryobi. I now special order my band saw blades for the ryobi from a company in Connecticut.


 
I know the feeling, had to order blades for mine. What a pain.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 8, 2010)

AceMrFixIt said:


> Everett said:
> 
> 
> > I see everyone is talking about the drill press and no one is really answering the question. I own the 10 in band saw. For the money it is right. However do not expect home depot to carry any blades for this machine. They do not stock them and when you try to talk to someone in the department to order them good luck with also. Didn't work out well at all. When i contacted ryobi about this they told my to order them thru my local home depot store. I refuse to do any more business with home depot or ryobi. I now special order my band saw blades for the ryobi from a company in Connecticut.
> ...


 
What size blades does the 10" take?  I have the 9" and have no problem finding them in the store.  They are RIGID brand of course, but they always have several different ones in stock.  Mine takes 59 1/2" I believe...


----------



## Everett (Dec 15, 2010)

*blades.*



glycerine said:


> AceMrFixIt said:
> 
> 
> > Everett said:
> ...



I believe they are 67 1/2  or 69 1/2 which no store carries. Also after much consideration. I am also rereplying to my own post. I wasn't trying to bash ryobi. I love the bandsaw i just don't like how the box store that sells them give you the run around for getting blades for it. Any way they are probably bad blades any way. So we are better off ordering some from an american made blade company.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Dec 15, 2010)

I was talking to a corp guy from Ryobi yesterday at HD, wish I had thought about this blade thing......


----------



## Don Wade (Dec 15, 2010)

Always buy the best you can afford.  Nothing is more frustating than a tool that breaks or wont work and somestimes it can be quite dangerous


----------



## terryf (Dec 15, 2010)

I cant complain with my Ryobi tools. I have the compound mitre saw, table saw, drill press (small one and could do with bigger) and a few cordless numbers.
The table saw is ok for the average ripping but nothing special.
The compound mitre is great, no complaints.
Drill press travel is terrible, keep having to adjust table height although it doesnt bend as has been mentioned - perhaps they've been upgraded.
Enough has been said about their cordless tools - great little tools for the price.


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 15, 2010)

I had the bench top drill press and it worked great, all I did was have to tie a rope to it and throw it overboard and it kept my boat from going anywhere. as far as drilling it was a p.o.s. but as an anchor it can't be beat!!   ; )


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 15, 2010)

*for the money*



sptfr43 said:


> I had the bench top drill press and it worked great, all I did was have to tie a rope to it and throw it overboard and it kept my boat from going anywhere. as far as drilling it was a p.o.s. but as an anchor it can't be beat!! ; )


 

The Ryobi 10" band saw is just fine...for the money you can't beat it.  I bought it based on excellent reviews at a couple of woodworking sites.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 15, 2010)

Three considerations IMHO with regard to purchase of Drilling Machines.

First ensure you can drill through a blank all the way.

Second strip and remove the swarf in the quill area and replace the bearings with decent ones.

Third fit a larger motor made in your own country.

I did this initially have nothing to regret with my Taiwanese purchase so many years ago.

Look for overkill rather than it will do for now, now is too late.

Particular brands the initial ones you mention are sold by a conglomerate that has amalgamated many brands some regarded as Hobbyist to Professional, consult widely and have success.

I just remembered another thing the locking device on mine was a flat to round chucked that and made two round to match  quill, now really locks the quill, another thing buy a unit that you can fit a locking threaded rod through the quill to hold the Chuck stem in place I found horror of horrors mine dropped out twice too many times. Modified and fixed that. Thousands apon thousands of successful drillings also after spending a day tuning exact levels ,parralels, verticals. I choose to use DeWalt Extreme 2 (drill point drills).

If any of this advice is a mystery to you go with an established unit above your present requirement and tune it as best you can seeking help from fellow users in your area such as a Turning Group Wood Guild or such. Another approach is take a view of things you buy as an Engineering Purchase there is a world of difference established between Hobbyist, Woodworker, and Metal Worker for accuracy and quality.

Have success please you are too far away from me so my 2 pence represents my experience as a Tradesman, and hobby Pen Maker.

REgards Peter.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 15, 2010)

You have received much good advice here, so my 2 cents worth won't amount to much.  The tools you buy will last for a time.  If possible, put your hands on the tools and move them around as though you were actually using them.  How smooth/rough does the mechanisms work?  Are they stiff from pressure or are they well fitted?  If it will do, it is not what you need.  If you make the purchase on the belief that it is what I need for today, tomorrow you will hate it.  Save your money and make the purchase of quality tools.  I have never regretted buying a quality tool.  i have, however, regretted buying a tool that will do for today and then throwing it in the garbage to get it out of my shop.

When push comes to shove, It is your money, your tools and your decision.  I wish you the best, you, and only you, know what you can do.
Charles


----------



## Hubert H (Dec 15, 2010)

It is just a fact - Ryobi tools (not the little hand tools) are not made for precision or for a lot of use.


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 16, 2010)

hubert said:


> It is just a fact - Ryobi tools (not the little hand tools) are not made for precision or for a lot of use.



Only caveat being the table saws.  I've seen some crazy work being done with them.   And I've seen good reviews about the old planers.  I think the preferred model is the AP1300.  

But otherwise, and for newer bench tools, I'd agree that it's best to stay away.


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't comment on the Ryobi drill press because I don't have one, but it can't be any worse than the Delta I have. I end up using my Shopsmith for most of my drilling. I do have a number of other Ryobi tools: routers, drill, weed-eater:biggrin:, etc and am very pleased with them.


----------



## Geophyrd (Dec 31, 2010)

*I have the Ryobi Table Saw*

Its a 10" (quit with the jokes y'all) job and its terrible.  It cannot take a zero tolerance throat plate (no edge at left of the blade.  Haven't been able to make a sled to use it and its so noisy and full of vibrations that screws keep shaking loose. 

I have the Ryobi drill press and it seems to be fine.  The bits keep getting caught up in the material as it passes through pen blanks, but I'd rather have that happen than it bind up and destroy the blank.  Having said that, the wheel to lower the bit can sometimes be a bear, requiring some real strength to get it to drop. The drill is strong enough that I've had chips come out of thick material burning. 

I do have the Ryobi Sanding station and it works fine.  One thing about it though (this isn't intrinsic to Ryobi) I was sanding some pickguard to size and it caught on fire.  Fortunately, it was clear of the material and I put it out. Nice...be careful with pickguard, not sure if a fire is common.

The best thing about Ryobi is that its cheap...but you get what you pay for.


----------

